# bf2 crash to desktop when join server



## tumblweedwatcher (May 6, 2008)

I installed a new video card and all of the sudden Bf2 kept crashing to desktop when I clicked on "JOIN SERVER" . I finally found the solution online but it took a while. For me this was a CD KEY issue. Here are the steps I took to resolve the problem:

1. Navigate to you 'Support' folder within the bf2 folder
2. Open 'Battlefield 2_code.exe'
3. Re-enter your cd key
4. Re-install the latest Bf2 patch

I hope this helps


----------

